# Does Anyone Here Raise Exhibition Homers?



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

If you are a well established E.H. breeder, could you please send me an email?  (NOT a pm by the way)  thanks!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know I've seen them for sale on here before. Hopefully they are still members and in the US  Those eyes....yikes! They have a stare that could bore right through you  Cool looking though!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you have a picture of one?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

there's a trio on slobberknockers auction site right now, very nice looking birds


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Is this one?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

abluechipstock said:


> there's a trio on slobberknockers auction site right now, very nice looking birds


no i'm wrong, they were american show racers, different breed


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

sport14692 said:


> Is this one?


Yes it is


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

What are they good for?



(laughing)


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

no that is not a exhibiton homer they have what is called a bullet shaped head and much stockier.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Show season is mostly gone. There are allways a few at the better pigeon shows. Might try searching the web for a good breed or Punch exibhition homer. And see if you can bring up a club. Might even contact NPA sect, to see if they can help. They are rather long faced And arent they mostly pearl eyed birds Have not seen any in a few years have not gone to any shows. Do you have any now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a pic of an Exhibition Homer taken at the recent NPA Grand National Show.

Terry


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Can u race them?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Eww, not too cute


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope, strictly show birds.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

re lee said:


> Show season is mostly gone. There are allways a few at the better pigeon shows. Might try searching the web for a good breed or Punch exibhition homer. And see if you can bring up a club. Might even contact NPA sect, to see if they can help. They are rather long faced And arent they mostly pearl eyed birds Have not seen any in a few years have not gone to any shows. Do you have any now.


No, I do not have any.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

sport14692 said:


> Is this one?


That looks more like a show racer to me.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

ThePoultryFarm said:


> No, I do not have any.


Where you live The national young bird show has been held there for many years. And there are plenty of bird there. Also check with you local club And may just find some near you. Are you a member of the NPA.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pip Logan said:


> Can u race them?


*No just a show bird, and one of the rare breeds.* .GEORGE


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, I am a member of the NPA.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Didn't see any in the sale coops at the NYBS this year.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Crap, sorry that bird was an English Show Homer. I don't know what I was thinking 

I get Exhibitions, Genuine, and English Show Homers mixed up I guess.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

They do all look pretty similar!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

And their names all pretty much mean the same thing.. show...exhibition..


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

george simon said:


> *No just a show bird, and one of the rare breeds.* .GEORGE


They look cool! Would love to see a flock of those cruising around!


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw Some At Shawnee Show. Man Had About Thirty Someting Wanted Hundred Dollars For All Of Them. Try John Heppner N.p.a. Pres. Think He Raises Them


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Crap, sorry that bird was an English Show Homer. I don't know what I was thinking
> 
> I get Exhibitions, Genuine, and English Show Homers mixed up I guess.


I'm with you, Becky!  I did try to take pics of all the various homers at the Grand National, and there were a ton of different ones. If you start with this link and go forward from there, that's the different homer pics I got at the show: http://www.rims.net/2011NPAGrandNational/target81.html

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

loftkeeper said:


> Saw Some At Shawnee Show. Man Had About Thirty Someting Wanted Hundred Dollars For All Of Them. Try John Heppner N.p.a. Pres. Think He Raises Them


did they have a gfood show Have not been to the shawnee show in a few years.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

re lee said:


> did they have a gfood show Have not been to the shawnee show in a few years.


YES THEY DID HAVE A NICE SHOW.


----------



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm with you, Becky!  I did try to take pics of all the various homers at the Grand National, and there were a ton of different ones. If you start with this link and go forward from there, that's the different homer pics I got at the show: http://www.rims.net/2011NPAGrandNational/target81.html
> 
> Terry


I know this is an older thread, but I wanted to say what an amazing collection of breed photos! I love how they are all labeled by breed, and the photos seem to capture much of the birds' personalities. Thank you for the link, and the wonderful photos!


----------

